# E3 2016



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone here excited? And if so, what are you excited to see?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not that excited (don't have any of the new consoles anyway,) but I'll probably end up watching the press conferences, because for some weird reason it's become a tradition for me over the last several years.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Any possible Elder Scrolls announcements, and Watch Dogs II (Yes I actually enjoyed the first game :b)

I don't know if I'll watch it though. Will probably just wait till the next day to check on the announcements I'm interested in.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I rarely use my console anymore so I am not sure.. 

I just want Nintendo do to really good since GameCube/Nintendo 64 was my childhood console.

Microsoft can get booed off stage for all I care. Destroyed Fable, Rareware, and my favourite FPS.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Charmander said:


> Any possible Elder Scrolls announcements, and Watch Dogs II (Yes I actually enjoyed the first game :b)
> 
> I don't know if I'll watch it though. Will probably just wait till the next day to check on the announcements I'm interested in.


I actually enjoyed the first watch dogs game also and im a little excited for the new one. And no elder scrolls that ik of. I heard they "maybe" will make a remaster of Skyrim but idk.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Im going to try to watch all of them, mostly cause I wanna see if they got any new surprises. Im kind of excited for Halo Wars 2 (I love the first one), Ghost Recon Wildlands, Scale bound, and...idk what else they got so I'm going to try to watch them all.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I rarely use my console anymore so I am not sure..
> 
> I just want Nintendo do to really good since GameCube/Nintendo 64 was my childhood console.
> 
> Microsoft can get booed off stage for all I care. Destroyed Fable, Rareware, and my favourite FPS.


I loved the GameCube, sadly I never a 64 but I wish I did. And Microsoft can kind of agree with. Really the only reason I'll be watching theirs is cause 1. Halo Wars 2 is coming (YES!) 2. Gears 4, 3. Hopefully new games. Everything else needs to go.

And yes, I am pissed that they killed off Fable (I've never played one and I was looking forward to the new one) And halo I feel did die in kind of sense. Like...Halo 5s story fell straight into the Gravemind, I honestly...never felt so bored with a halo game...lol I feel so nerdy, it feels great.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

About the only thing I'm interested in is the (inevitable) RDR 2, and even then only if it comes to PC.

HW2 I could like, but it's going to have to be a damn good game for me to put up with the god-awful UWP. Having my directory hidden, no mods, no fullscreen, ugh.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> I loved the GameCube, sadly I never a 64 but I wish I did. And Microsoft can kind of agree with. Really the only reason I'll be watching theirs is cause 1. Halo Wars 2 is coming (YES!) 2. Gears 4, 3. Hopefully new games. Everything else needs to go.
> 
> And yes, I am pissed that they killed off Fable (I've never played one and I was looking forward to the new one) And halo I feel did die in kind of sense. Like...Halo 5s story fell straight into the Gravemind, I honestly...never felt so bored with a halo game...lol I feel so nerdy, it feels great.


I was never really into the story of Halo. I did however put thousands of hours into the multiplayers in my teenage years. What drove me and many other veterans away is how they have changed the game mechanically over the years. Introduced sprint, aim down sights, slower movement, more aim assist, etc.

This is a pretty good video explaining the whole situation if you want to know how the FPS/marked have changed over the last years: 




Since I barely play games anymore there are really only a handful of games I am actually excited for, and it's the RPG games/Indie games.

I am hoping for news regarding Mass Effect, Final Fantasy, Yooka-Laylee and I am actually a little bit interested in Gears of War as well. Playing the Campaign Coop in Gears has always been fun.

And, btw you should get the Fable games. They are great RPG games in my opinion


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I dunno, i think i will look for new announcements, particularly indie or smaller developer games.

Either that, or see if games like Bloodstained or Cuphead are mentioned or get a new trailer.

Is is bad or sad that i am more excited for this




than i am for something like a new Elder Scrolls or Call Of Duty, i mean, just look at that game, it is so damn pretty, really, i am pretty damn sure that is the best looking game of E3 2016.

Though i also want to see Final Fantasy XV, For Honor, Telltale Batman, Dishonored 2, Deus Ex, Mass Effect, Yooka-Laylee, Injustice 2, Styx: Shards Of Darkness(because i want another hard stealth game where i play as a goblin assassin), Civilization VI, Rain World, Shadow Warrior 2, Shantae: Half-Genie Hero and kinda Wild Guns Reloaded, kinda because it is a sequel to one of the best SNES games ever but so far it is PS4 only, no fair that PS4 gets an awesome Western Sci-Fi shooter and the rest don't.

...Actually there are more games i am excited than i thought.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

SilentStrike said:


> I dunno, i think i will look for new announcements, particularly indie or smaller developer games.
> 
> Either that, or see if games like Bloodstained or Cuphead are mentioned or get a new trailer.
> 
> ...


No it's not a bad thing, everyone has their own opinions  to be honest, I actually forgot this game was still around. It carpools pretty damn cool.

And yeah I'm not excited for call of duty or elder scrolls or anything like that either. Personally, I feel like some of those get too boring or the same thing over and over.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

And, btw you should get the Fable games. They are great RPG games in my opinion [/QUOTE]

I guess will have to sometime  I hear fable ll is the best so I'll go for that. Hopefully it comes for backwards compatibility soon on Xbox one...I don't have a Xbox 360 and I don't have a strong PC.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

What I'm most excited to see is Final Fantasy XV, and Zelda.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zelda zelda zelda zelda


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not too interested in E3 this year since it seems that Nintendo isn't showing their new console or any unannounced games. I'll see what is announced for the PS4 too even though I won't be able to get one any time soon.



Charmander said:


> Any possible Elder Scrolls announcements


Have you seen the rumours about a Skyrim remaster?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Arbre said:


> I'm not too interested in E3 this year since it seems that Nintendo isn't showing their new console or any unannounced games. I'll see what is announced for the PS4 too even though I won't be able to get one any time soon.
> 
> Have you seen the rumours about a Skyrim remaster?


With the amount of mods available for skyrim I'd find a remaster a complete waste of time! I doubt they'd achieve anything better than what the community has developed.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Whens e3?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> Whens e3?


June 13th


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Arbre said:


> I'm not too interested in E3 this year since it seems that Nintendo isn't showing their new console or any unannounced games. I'll see what is announced for the PS4 too even though I won't be able to get one any time soon.
> 
> Have you seen the rumours about a Skyrim remaster?


Yeah that's what I was on about.  It still seems unlikely that they'd be announcing ES6 any time soon, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Charmander said:


> Yeah that's what I was on about.  It still seems unlikely that they'd be announcing ES6 any time soon, but I could be wrong.


I think it's just a rumor they made. I don't see why they would remaster Skyrim either.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't say "excited" :no I am, however, especially interested in Titanfall 2, Watch Dogs 2, and Xenoverse 2. Also, a Playstation Neo reveal would be sweet, but I don't expect much.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

gta 6 hopefully, but nah


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

...Am i the only excited for Dishonored 2, Civilization VI, Telltale's Batman, Shantae and Styx?

I mean, i liked Dishonored, granted, the magic powers were overpowered but by ignoring the powers or not using the non-lethal ones too much, the game was actually pretty good, with an interesting world and i loved that we could end our targets without killing them.

Civilization VI is the new game of a great franchise of simulation games, all very addictive and fun games, i am actually shocked no one here seems to care about a new Civilization.

Telltale makes good adventure games, they made Tales Of Borderlands, The Walking Dead Season 1, The Wolf Among Us along with other good games, and now they are doing a goddamn game about Batman, an more story heavy Batman which means it is not the same Arkham game again, and it will almost certainly be awesome.

Shantae:Half-Genie Hero is the fourth game of an awesome series, so far they got better with every game with the last one being really really good, it looks great, it will have an fantastic soundtrack and it will be an really fun metroidvania.

Styx: Shards Of Darkness is an fantasy stealth game, the first one was good but had it's flaws so a sequel would really improve things, basically, think of it as an old Thief game, it is an actually hard stealth game where you play as a Goblin trying to sneak and steal stuff, if it is anything like the first one, then it will be heavily recommended for people who like stealth games like Hitman and want more of a challenge.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

In no particular order, here are games that I'm looking forward to.

Watch Dogs 2 (Didn't buy the 1st one but enjoyed the playthrough I saw on YouTube)
Dead Rising 4 (A Remake of DR1? DR1 had an amazing atmosphere)
Gears 4 (I'm a Halo guy but Xbox needs Gears back strong to offer up more than just Halo)
Halo Wars 2 (Hopefully)
Sea of Thieves (FINALLY! Rare is allowed to do something other than just Kinect and avatar stuff. Hopefully this is the start of a new Golden era for Rare.)


----------



## HeroicChair (May 20, 2015)

.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> In no particular order, here are games that I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Watch Dogs 2 (Didn't buy the 1st one but enjoyed the playthrough I saw on YouTube)
> Dead Rising 4 (A Remake of DR1? DR1 had an amazing atmosphere)
> ...


Nice  im actually excited for those too. Im hoping Gears 4 will be awesome too


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing if Skyrim Remastered is actually happening (it seems like it is), Red Dead Redemption 2 which better get revealed!! And also Titanfall 2. I'm somewhat interested in Watch Dogs 2, the first wasn't that great in my opinion so hoping they've learnt from that.

I wonder how many more years E3 will go for, everyone seems to be ditching it for their own events!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

HeroicChair said:


> (At guy above) I actually might give dishonored 2 a chance. I remember getting the first one when it was free on the 360 and I enjoyed it. Game was pretty easy though considering you could endlessly spawn overpowered rats.
> 
> Overall I am just curious to see what many of the announced xbox games are going to look like. Gears, recore, scalebound, and sea of thieves are what I am looking forward too(if they are there). Also wanting to see what horizon and Zelda are going to look like. This e3 is definitely going to be a super strong year for exclusives, not really interested in many of the multi platform games besides Battlefield 1.


I forgot all about Recore :0 i hope that game will be amazing. And I don't have a PlayStation or a Wii U (idk when that new Zelda game is coming out what console) and I have to kind of agree with battlefield 1 for this year but I'm kind of worried it'll flop like 4 and Hardline did. I mean 4 is much better now, but I'm hoping DICE can bring us a much more fixed and better battlefield game with this one


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> With the amount of mods available for skyrim I'd find a remaster a complete waste of time! I doubt they'd achieve anything better than what the community has developed.


Is this happening? I haven't watched the conference yet but scanning google news headlines it seems it is?

With the visual mods available right now I see this as being completly unnecessary and a disapointing move. Firstly because I'd rather they focus on the next Elder Scrolls (if rumours are true and it's going to be in Blackmarsh I'd really like to play an Elswyr, Valenwood and ideally Summerset isles expansion before I die lol..) And secondly at this point recreating Morrowind would make more sense (though of course would be a much larger project. Plus there's that huge mod project to recreate it in Skyrim anyway lol) But does anyone need a remaster of Skyrim right now? It hasn't been that long (I'd even prefer an Oblivion one.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> With the amount of mods available for skyrim I'd find a remaster a complete waste of time! I doubt they'd achieve anything better than what the community has developed.


It's a good business move, even if it's just a quick cash grab in disguise. The console players never got to enjoy the game modded and now they will be able to on the new gen. I would have preferred Oblivion over Skyrim(it sucks) though, and honestly i figured that's the game they would choose to remaster due to it's popularity.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Is this happening? I haven't watched the conference yet but scanning google news headlines it seems it is?
> 
> With the visual mods available right now I see this as being completly unnecessary and a disapointing move. Firstly because I'd rather they focus on the next Elder Scrolls (if rumours are true and it's going to be in Blackmarsh I'd really like to play an Elswyr, Valenwood and ideally Summerset isles expansion before I die lol..) And secondly at this point recreating Morrowind would make more sense (though of course would be a much larger project. Plus there's that huge mod project to recreate it in Skyrim anyway lol) But does anyone need a remaster of Skyrim right now? It hasn't been that long (I'd even prefer an Oblivion one.)


It's happening. And PC gamers who own the original with DLC get it free apparently. It does look good visually, but nothing you can't achieve with mods on the original game + all the other mods that makes the game much more playable. And consoles are getting mod support, though i think there's a 2gb limit?

When i hear the announcement i was hoping for a Morrowind remaster, or even better, Daggerfall, but fat chance. They would probably pull of that Bethesda bumbing down they've been doing since Oblivion. Though technically Morrowind was a dumbed down compared to Daggerfall.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

SilentStrike said:


> I dunno, i think i will look for new announcements, particularly indie or smaller developer games.
> 
> Either that, or see if games like Bloodstained or Cuphead are mentioned or get a new trailer.
> 
> ...


looks great.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't even know that some of them started last night ( or where ever you are in the world) like last night I went on YouTube to check my notifications and started seeing Battlefield 1 trailers, Titanfall 2 gameplay trailers, and this morning woke up seeing stuff from Bethesda. Lol.


----------



## Hopesfall (Dec 24, 2012)

dishonored 2 looked really cool. I'm excited to hear about the more powerful xbox and ps4. also excited about more info on pokemon sun and moon.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't wa to see more games today.  IM so excited. Dishonored 2 looked cool, Titanfall 2 looks great, battlefield 1 looks awesome...just...aww!!


----------



## DJ Skeletonz (May 30, 2016)

uhhhh is there any possibility of Sims 5 being announced? Sims 4 sucks xD


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

DJ Skeletonz said:


> uhhhh is there any possibility of Sims 5 being announced? Sims 4 sucks xD


No sadly  maybe either at gamescom 2016 (if EA goes) or next year but idk. No news of Sims 5


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Microsoft did awesome! I loved a lot of what they showed today.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

"We Happy Few" Trippy looking game that looks really interesting. Has a Bioshock vibe and other influences. Take your happy pill!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's a good business move, even if it's just a quick cash grab in disguise. The console players never got to enjoy the game modded and now they will be able to on the new gen. I would have preferred Oblivion over Skyrim(it sucks) though, and honestly i figured that's the game they would choose to remaster due to it's popularity.
> 
> It's happening. And PC gamers who own the original with DLC get it free apparently. It does look good visually, but nothing you can't achieve with mods on the original game + all the other mods that makes the game much more playable. And consoles are getting mod support, though i think there's a 2gb limit?
> 
> When i hear the announcement i was hoping for a Morrowind remaster, or even better, Daggerfall, but fat chance. They would probably pull of that Bethesda bumbing down they've been doing since Oblivion. Though technically Morrowind was a dumbed down compared to Daggerfall.


Yeah I read that they'd never do a remaster of Morrowind because the work involved would be too large, getting voice actors and everything.

I guess it's nice that people on console can now use mods. I don't have the new consoles though. I did have it on PS3, because I bought that first as my PC was out of action when Skyrim was released.

I liked Skyrim a lot, but I wouldn't pay for this if it's just a visual overhaul. Cool if it's free on PC I guess, and nice for console players to have some modding options.

The biggest problem with playing Bethesda games on console though is that when there are game breaking bugs there's no console work arounds and such. My brother got locked in a room once in Oblivion and couldn't leave, if he'd been playing on PC it would have been easier to solve using the console and teleporting.

I've seen a lot of impressive visual mod screenshots around so yeah, the footage in that video you linked isn't better than some stuff I've seen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Watching Watchdogs 2 footage, and the bit in the building got me to thinking that the reason I have trouble getting into a lot of games is the reliance on scripted moments, makes it difficult to feel like you're in control, and not just playing a film.

That guy's spiky outfit + mask was badass.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/Ck3O8vKWkAAieFN.mp4

I will need to steal his clothes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I just saw this new trailer to Ghost Recon Wildlands at Ubisoft's E3 show. That game looks fun and hopefully it's true to what it looks like.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

So there will be a new Quake...where the characters are unique with their own abilities, kinda life Tf2 or Overwatch and other more recent fps games.

...Why?

I thought that Quake was famous in part for it's arena multiplayer, where there maps with weapons and power-ups in there, every character started with the same equipment and stats no matter how they looked, and then it was just people shooting each other.

Particularly because Epic Games is doing an new Unreal Tournament that is essentially the first and 2004 games with better graphics and looking alot more fun.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Watching Watchdogs 2 footage, and the bit in the building got me to thinking that the reason I have trouble getting into a lot of games is the reliance on scripted moments, makes it difficult to feel like you're in control, and not just playing a film.
> 
> That guy's spiky outfit + mask was badass.
> 
> ...


That's why I can't get into games as well.

The Witcher 3,2,1, Dragon Age 3,2,1 Mass effect, 3,2,1, Life is Strange, The Telltale games, Oxenfree,

http://store.steampowered.com/curator/6856182-Choice-and-Consequence/

Have a nice summer  I guess I won't be seeing you for some time now 

RPG games with choice and consequences are usually the only type of games I play these days, and If I play other series it's for nostalgia or the co-op fun.

I got super excited for Gwent though  
I signed up for the beta with 3 e-mails :lol


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate that they are releasing these consoles with better hardware making you regret buying a console early. The previous generation released slim versions but at least they had the same hardware.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> That's why I can't get into games as well.
> 
> The Witcher 3,2,1, Dragon Age 3,2,1 Mass effect, 3,2,1, Life is Strange, The Telltale games, Oxenfree,
> 
> ...


Heh I have a long to play/to finish playing list as it is :') (and adding to it regularly,) I don't need extras.

---

Days Gone and Horizon Dawn look awesome.

Also Detroit: become Human. Thought it looked like Heavy Rain, it's another Quantic Dream game obviously


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol called it, I knew there'd be a Crash or Spyro remake (It's Crash 1, 2 and warped.)


----------



## dusknoir99 (Mar 7, 2016)

I want some news on Nier Automata, Bloodstained, FFXV, and the NX.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy + Walking Dead + The Last of Us = Days Gone.

I'm a sucker for post apocalyptic, survival type games like this. Hope it's good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Sons of Anarchy + Walking Dead + The Last of Us = Days Gone.
> 
> I'm a sucker for post apocalyptic, survival type games like this. Hope it's good.


Have you seen the gameplay footage? (sorry if that is the gameplay video I'm on my phone and it's too slow for me to check,) the number of zombies that are chasing you O_O I was like 'even if this isn't the dream game due to potential lack of rpg/sandbox elements this looks amazing' also lol'd at '2 dogs' nice reference there 

Oh and you get to ride a motorbike. I was like screaming (internally)


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

that kojima though


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

RE7 going full P.T. <3


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Did anyone see Pyre?

It looks great and it is by the same guys who made Transistor so it should be good.

I just hope this rpg starts harder than Transistor, Transistor had an original and excellent battle system but the game was a bit too easy, it is only on NG+ that the battle system truly shines and becomes amazing and i hope the same will not happen again with Pyre.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Just had a look around at what has appeared and has been announced so far and gladly there are more games i find interesting than i was expecting, i doubt all of these will be good because i am not that lucky, but so far i want to play these games:

Mages of Mystralia- Looks like a colorful action rpg where you can only play with mages, i like the whole craft your own spells thing, reminds me of Magicka but i doubt it will have a character as good and funny as Vlad from Magicka was.

Grow Up- Hey look, a fun-looking 3D platformer.

Oxygen Not Included- Looks like a great management simulation game.

Steep- We need more snowboarding games, although it also has other winter sports.

South Park: The Fractured but Whole- The first South Park rpg was pretty good so i hope this one will also be good.

Tekken 7 for PC- Hell yeah.

Tyranny- Do you like rpgs with story and consequences but have a weak PC, this game has got you covered and actually looks good, set in a world where the villain already won.

Scalebound- A new game from the developers of Bayonetta where they are not bound by a license or small budget? Shut the hell up and get my money!

Dead Rising 4- Dead Rising game with Frank West coming back, enough said.

Dynasty Warriors Berserk- It is a Berserk game where Guts goes around slashing things, enough said.

Dishonored 2- Awesome looking stealth game.

Battlefield 1- Looks like it will be an awesome fps.

Batman: The Telltale Series- I love Batman and i love some of the Telltale games so i hope this will be great.

Cuphead- SO GORGEOUS.

Yooka-Laylee- Looks like a great 3D platformer.

RE7- The return of horror Resident Evil.

Death Stranding- Kojima...just Kojima.

Fe- So pretty.

Styx: Shards Of Darknes- Honestly the trailer is pretty meh but i liked the first game.

Warhammer Dawn Of War 3- The first two were great so hopefully the third one is great too.

For Honor- More realistic medieval rpg.

Mass Effect Andromeda- New story for a great rpg series.

Injustice 2- Sequel to a great fighting game.

Pyre- Another pretty rpg that looks great.

Call Of Cthulhu- New game based on Lovecraft? Yes please.

...Jesus Christ, those are 25 games i really want to play that have appeared so far, i would have been happy with just 10 and i get 25, this is a much better year than i was expecting.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

SilentStrike said:


> Just had a look around at what has appeared and has been announced so far and gladly there are more games i find interesting than i was expecting, i doubt all of these will be good because i am not that lucky, but so far i want to play these games:
> 
> Mages of Mystralia- Looks like a colorful action rpg where you can only play with mages, i like the whole craft your own spells thing, reminds me of Magicka but i doubt it will have a character as good and funny as Vlad from Magicka was.
> 
> ...


Ikr, so many games that excited for but I would be happy if I only got like...maybe 10 or 15 of the ones I want. Trust me, I got way too many I want to try to play


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm just happy for the Dishonored 2 Gameplay Trailer 

Super excited for that game.. re-played Dishonored like 13 times and almost have every achievement, except for those damn challenge ones.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Repix said:


> I'm just happy for the Dishonored 2 Gameplay Trailer
> 
> Super excited for that game.. re-played Dishonored like 13 times and almost have every achievement, except for those damn challenge ones.


 I'm glad to see another one coming. Excellent combat, fun gameplay, good story (I think, I didn't first one cause I got lost XD).


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Repix said:


> I'm just happy for the Dishonored 2 Gameplay Trailer
> 
> Super excited for that game.. re-played Dishonored like 13 times and almost have every achievement, except for those damn challenge ones.


Not exactly the same thing as there are differences, but the already released Styx: Master Of Shadows and the upcoming sequel Styx: Shards Of Darkness are also fantasy stealth games where the main character has magic powers.

Although i found Styx much much harder than Dishonored, so do not expect a easy game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll have to watch the Nintendo stream late because I have to go out, I was looking foward to that one the most this year though because of sun and moon footage. The new Zelda looks great too although I can't play it. This happened last year with Nintendo's stream too lol.. I also missed that live.

*
Edit:* leaving later now so I'm watching beginning now.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I want the new Zelda to have lots of dungeons and puzzles.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

So far nothing shown even interests me.

Except this, which isn't at E3


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you seen the gameplay footage? (sorry if that is the gameplay video I'm on my phone and it's too slow for me to check,) the number of zombies that are chasing you O_O I was like 'even if this isn't the dream game due to potential lack of rpg/sandbox elements this looks amazing' also lol'd at '2 dogs' nice reference there
> 
> Oh and you get to ride a motorbike. I was like screaming (internally)


Oh no I haven't seen the gameplay footage yet. This was the cinematic only trailer. I'm gonna watch the gameplay vid now.

Holy crap!:O That is a literal flood of zombies after you. When they come out of the train car was crazy. Reminds me the movie World War Z the way they flow after you like water. Wow I'm really excited about this game now. I hope they have some weapon mods/customization and crafting. It would be really cool with some sandbox/RPG elements but even if not I want this game now. Motorcycle is definitely a cool element as well.

I wonder if you can fight with either AI or Co-op biker gang members or something like that? The world, searching that truck for parts, and some of the weapon stuff reminds me a lot of The Last of Us but then again I liked that game that's fine with me.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> So far nothing shown even interests me.
> 
> Except this, which isn't at E3


I guess it depends on what you like, Oxygen Not Included looks like a great management simulation game that is being made from a developer that in the past few years has not made a single bad game.

Pyre is a new rpg from a developer who so far has not made one single bad game, the new trailer was kinda lame but it still looks really good.

Phoenix Point is the new game from the guy who made the original XCOM games, it will essentially be an answer to the newer ones with Phoenix being harder, and having more things to manage on your team.

Warhammer Dawn Of War 3 is a new sequel for an awesome series so far.

Tyranny looks like an nice looking but not graphically intensive rpg for every pc gamer to play, with an more old school style and i like the setting where the bad guys recently won and you are an enforcer working for the villains.

And finally Styx: Shards Of Darkness, an stealth game inspired by old stealth games like the first two Thief games, if it is like the first one it will be very hard and fun...even if the E3 trailer sucks, but still, it is also just nice to see an stealth game where you do not play as a human but a goblin.

I dunno, i really wanna play those games, but then again i like simulation games, i love Transistor and Pyre has a similar feel to it, i love XCOM so i want to play Phoenix Point, i liked the first two Dawn Of War games, Tyranny looks like the kind of western rpg i like to play and i liked the first Styx game.

So i end up being biased for those games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SilentStrike said:


> I guess it depends on what you like, Oxygen Not Included looks like a great management simulation game that is being made from a developer that in the past few years has not made a single bad game.
> 
> Pyre is a new rpg from a developer who so far has not made one single bad game, the new trailer was kinda lame but it still looks really good.
> 
> ...


Styx was a good game. I haven't seen anything about the new one yet. And yeah Tyranny looks decent. Didn't like Pillars of Eternity too much though. I mean it's okay compared to the Dragon Age games, but it's a dumbed down Baldur's Gate really.

They simplify these games too much to appeal to more players and it ends up being dull same spells/attacks spam fests.

I'll have to check out more games and see if there's anything promising on PC. But i'm not interested in consoles at all.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Horizon Zero Dawn and the new God of War look really interesting. I like the new take on God of War and Horizon looks like lot of exploring, open world hunting fun.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Breath of the Wild looks outstanding!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Weirdest trailer. :lol

I might find these two interesting too:





(David Cage games can be a bit hit and miss though. I loved Heavy Rain but hated Beyond 2 Souls).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We Happy few looks interesting. ReCore looks cool too.

Also will probably buy Tekken 7 at some point.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty much all of sony's press conference I was into. God of War, Horizon, RE7, Crash remastered (only if its really cheap), spider man, Kojima saying "I'm back" lol. And the last fricken guardian..I replayed SoTC recently and it was still amazing

I only liked For Honor from ubisoft. even then, i wasnt as blown away as much as people who played it were talking about it

Microsoft, I loved We Happy Few, too. And Battlefield 1. Avoided watching the Gears stuff since I only care about SP and dont want anything spoiled from that


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Shut the hell up and take my money.

I want this game, i really really want this game.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Bleah, haven't been excited about a new game since Skyrim.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't get excited about much, but I did like Sony's conference.

I don't know about Zelda. Lots of people are thrilled, but I'm not convinced. I'm more excited for Pokemon and Yokai than Zelda.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Sony killed their conference. Spidey is back


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

minimized said:


> I don't know about Zelda. Lots of people are thrilled, but I'm not convinced. I'm more excited for Pokemon and Yokai than Zelda.


I want to see some dungeon gameplay. It already looks really good to me, though. I think it has the potential to be my favourite Zelda game.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Sony Won
Nintendo had Game of the Show 
(in my opinion)


----------

